# So disappointed - rejected baby



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Came home today to a cute little rejected baby. His mama is my only registered goat, she is a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Poor baby! He's so cute. At least he'll be an adorable bottle baby.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I need help. For those of you that immediately take the baby away from the mother what do I need to do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Milk mom and give him colostrum. Was she an FF?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Get him on whole cows milk, if he didn't have colostrum,some replacer won't hurt,but for his main milk ration use whole milk, 15% of his body weight split between 4 daily feedings. Hopefully he is warm enough,he made need some cuddling and he may be difficult about the bottle at first. I had to cover my babies eyes with a towel at first.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, milk mom and get that colostrum in him. Make sure his temp is at least 100 before you feed. Just feed a bit at a time, 1 or 2 oz to get him going, don't force too much into him.

If he's too weak to take the bottle you may need to tube him.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I held his mama so he could nurse a couple of times. I milked her some but can't get him to take the bottle but he may not be hungry right now. I brought him in the house in a crate with a towel and a blanket covering the crate. Should I give him any medications right now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless he is doing poorly, I wouldn't. Just getting the colostrum into him is the important thing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep mom milked for him before getting cows milk but if she does not have enough them cows milk is the next best thing..Colostrum first though : ) good luck..he is very cute...
Bottles are not natural for them so patients is needed....holding him correct helps..back legs tucked,,front legs out in front and hand tucked under his chin to lift it slightly....slip the nipple from the side of his mouth to the front..allow milk to drip and feel that he is swallowing..it can take a few minutes to several days..You can do it : ) Oh also tickle him bum to encourage nursing..if he is a struggler..have someone tickle his tail for you while you hold on tight lol


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Someone yesterday told me if you can catch the mothers urine and pour it on the baby she may accept it. He was talking about trying to get a different doe to take on an orphan, but wonder if that might work


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

This is the first she has had for me. I bought her in October and was told she had babies before, guess this is why she was sold and they didn't bother telling me she didn't take care of them. My profile picture is the babies mama.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe she did care for them last year, but just didn't this year ...


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe so but I think it's time to sell some goats. I'm so frustrated about things right now!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Monica


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I would put the baby and mother in a stall or pen together. Then I would hold the mother like you did earlier about every four hours for the baby to nurse. You might get them bonded yet. Something might have happened while you weren't around when the baby was born that interrupted the bonding. If it turns out easier to bottle feed after all, there is nothing wrong with doing that, but for sure the baby should have the mothers colostrum. Can you milk the mother?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, I was able to milk the mama. I put some in a bottle for the baby to have later. I haven't been able to get him to take it yet though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes you really have to stay at it. Slide it in through the corner of his mouth and just keep at it.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

NOT give him cows milk! Cow milk is acidic, And goat milk is alkaline. I recommend milking the mom to feed him. Moms milk is best!!  good luck!


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a kid that I had to pull from its mom this year. I milked the mom once a day then every other day and so on to until she dried up. The kid was eating moms milk full time until I started running out of her moms milk then I would add whole cows milk to it so it would be the right amount. I sold her mom (she rejected her) and the kid is now on whole cows milk. Go to I think it's the kidding forum and there should be a sticky on bottle feeding it will tell you how much how often, make sure you find one for mini size goats. I waited about 5 hrs before I tried to bottle feed the kid so she was really hungry. I held her under my right arm and held her head up with my right hand and opened her mouth with my fingers and put the bottle in with my left hand then used my left hand to hold bottle and cup under chin and right hand thumb behind her head and the rest of my fingers along the side of her jaw. Now she just does it on her own but it was hard at first, they might only eat an ounce or less at first but they will get hungry and eventually catch on


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

He is taking the bottle now. I went out to milk the mama this morning and found a frozen baby girl on the creek bank. I was heart broken! I didn't see her yesterday. The baby boy is doing well. Since his mama rejected him does that mean I shouldn't keep him for a buck when he gets bigger? Attached is a picture of my daughter and her new brother!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Him being rejected isn't a reason to castrate him -- just make sure the momma's udder is "buck worthy".


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

What's buck worthy? 

I've got a doe who is allowed to feed from mama n the buck isn't allowed .....I'm just gonna start supplementing him I think...
So interested if that comment was an explanation x


----------

